# 3rd boy....



## littlemisscie

I'm 13 weeks with baby #3 (2nd bio + step son). Our whole family is boys and everyone is desperately wanting a girl. DH even called himself a failure with the last one because it wasn't a girl. I love my sons to death but I'm feeling worried.

We went in for a scan at 12.6 and I thought I saw girl but everyone's saying boy :( I've been looking at "3 brothers" things in Pinterest trying to get excited for 3 boys but I can't help feeling ripped off. I know it's early and nothing's set but I'm trying to set myself up for the disappointment on the 7th of April (our gender scan at 15 weeks). I 'feel' like it's a girl but I'm scared it's wishful thinking.

I think IM okay with another boy but I'm scared my family won't love him as much as they would be a girl and I don't know how to handle that...DH and I are just under so much pressure for a girl it's kind of ruining the fun. We're not even doing a big "gender reveal" out of fear of people's reactions. Anyone else is this situation? How do you handle disappointed family?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2175.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2177.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_2176.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Who is "everyone"? Like, Drs and U/S techs, or family and friends?

I'm not quite in this situation. I'm having my 1st and it's a boy. I've been struggling with it, but more so cuz of my own hopes and expectations rather than what family members will think. The father's family (who doesn't know yet, including him) haven't had a baby in the family in 23 years. This'll be his parents' first grandkid and his grandparents' first great grandkid, so I'm sure they'll be happy no matter what. But my mom already has a grandson, so I was really hoping to give her a granddaughter. She'll be happy regardless though, especially since my son's middle names are going to be what she would've named her son, which she never ended up having.

Nothing's really set in stone until the birth, so I guess just try and keep an open mind and remember worrying is like a rocking chair; it gives you something to do, but doesn't get you anywhere.


----------



## littlemisscie

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Who is "everyone"? Like, Drs and U/S techs, or family and friends?
> 
> I'm not quite in this situation. I'm having my 1st and it's a boy. I've been struggling with it, but more so cuz of my own hopes and expectations rather than what family members will think. The father's family (who doesn't know yet, including him) haven't had a baby in the family in 23 years. This'll be his parents' first grandkid and his grandparents' first great grandkid, so I'm sure they'll be happy no matter what. But my mom already has a grandson, so I was really hoping to give her a granddaughter. She'll be happy regardless though, especially since my son's middle names are going to be what she would've named her son, which she never ended up having.
> 
> Nothing's really set in stone until the birth, so I guess just try and keep an open mind and remember worrying is like a rocking chair; it gives you something to do, but doesn't get you anywhere.

Thank you! I mean everyone as in people online guessing. Little boys are great but my house is full of them (even my dogs a boy!) and I feel like I'm letting family down :/


----------



## donnarobinson

I have three boys I no how u feel I badly wanted a girl last time round your not alone 
Fingers crossed for a girl but just to let uno my boys are amazing and I love having three now x


----------



## craquinette

I think for the family, the way you announce it will influence their reaction. 
If you say "yeah, it's another boy...", then that opens the door to potential negative comments. If you tell them "Yay, we're so happy to have another little boy, it's super exciting", the excitment should wash over them. 
But yes, it would be hard to manage... Especially when you need to work on how YOU feel about it, you don't need to worry about managing family's expectations as well! I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## littlemisscie

Thank you for your replies. My boys are really hoping it's another boy so I think their excitement of a brother may out weigh the stupid comments of family.


----------

